# 18 Year Old on 200sx (s13)



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

Hi guys,

For my 18th birthday my parents are going half with me on a car, (got a beetle as a runaround at the mo) and i was just wondering, is an 18 year old able to get insured on a 200sx.

Cheers


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

No.


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

Ok, Thanks for the help


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

00mpollard said:


> Ok, Thanks for the help


No worries mate


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

yes you will get insurance but dont expect it to be cheap 

but a rwd car isnt a ideal car at that age and experince as it only takes the back end to go and if you arnt ready to catch it you may end up in a wall


----------



## JamesR33 (Jul 15, 2006)

Im 20 and got Insurance on a GTR Vspec R33 dont wanna say how much but it was just over 4 GRAND !!


----------



## JamesR33 (Jul 15, 2006)

Another thing is its not standard either its running around 320bhp. My advice would you would be to buy a standard one.


----------



## Monster (Apr 30, 2006)

No! Buy a Micra!


----------



## turboshed (May 5, 2006)

i don't see why not i had a s13 when i was 18 and managed to get insured with mods aswell, but dont expect it to be cheap


----------



## Phil LS (Nov 1, 2004)

i had one at 18...


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

i think the S14 was slightly cheaper to insure? it has 'better' handeling (well its easier to drive) than the S13 aswell.


----------



## MeLLoN Stu (Jun 9, 2005)

bkvj said:


> i think the S14 was slightly cheaper to insure? it has 'better' handeling (well its easier to drive) than the S13 aswell.


not really. if anything i'd say the S13 was the better handling car. 

i had one at 18  4 S13's in total and currently have an S14


----------



## 00mpollard (May 30, 2005)

Thanks for all the help!

I may just stick to a cheaper car but something a little fun


----------



## Al_s13 (Sep 19, 2004)

get a mk1 mr2. cheap to buy/run/insure (on classic insurance). Awesome fun


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Trev said:


> No.


Rubbish.

I was driving a Grp14 insurance car at 18 under my own name, so was countless people.

S13 wont be CHEAP to insure, but youd get insured no bother once youve rang around enough.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

200SX is group 16 or 18 I believe.


----------



## drifter-boy (Apr 28, 2006)

i found it chepear to insure the s13 over the s14 but only by around £80 between the diffrence 

i think the s13 is group 17 and the s14 is group 18 

i found it cheper to insure a 4wd group 20 car than it was to insure a 2wd car with half the power


----------



## Phil LS (Nov 1, 2004)

Car insurance grouping isn't the end of how insurance is evaluated...

A lot more comes into it than that, best way is to ring around, but like i said I had one at 18 under my own policy, with a few mods declared as well, so is definatly do-able.


----------

